# SpeedSolving Master beta released!



## GRVigo (Dec 11, 2021)

*This version is outdated, please read **https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/speedsolving-master-beta-2-released.86711/*


Hello. I just released the beta version of my solver application "SpeedSolving Master" in my Github account.

For Windows systems, I prepared a portable version, with all needed libraries in a single zip file. Just download, unzip and execute the _SSMaster.exe_ file. You'll not need to install it and nothing outside the _SpeedSolving Master_ folder will be writen.

It's free software under the GPL license, so the source code is also avaliable.

It looks like this:



For Linux I prepared a similar zip file, but the QT5 libraries are not included, so they must be installed in your system. If you run a KDE desktop, I think they should be already installed.

Another option is compile yourself the code, as you can download the complete project for QT Creator from my Github account.

If the QT application is a problem for you, I also prepared a command line version for Windows and Linux. If you prefer to run this version, please read this document, as no help is included.

Download links:

Windows portable version (download this if your system is Windows 7, 8, 10 or 11 - only 64bits).
Linux version for QT5 libraries.
Command line version for Windows 64 bits.
Command ine version for Linux 64 bits.
For other systems, the source code for the command line version should compile into any C ++ 17 capable compiler (no external libraries are needed).

------

I released it as a beta version as I expect some feedback about bugs. If you find something that not works as you expected, please let me know in the comments.

I know that there some issues to be improved:

The only language is english, I need to work implementing traslations.
The help documents are very simple.
If you launch a search, there is not a cancel button: you have to wait to finish or kill the app.
As english is not my mother language, I would appreciate all the corrections and suggestions to the texts and documents.
Some tips:

If you specify a single orientation (ex: *UF*), increase the number of inspections.
When you especify a single orientation, there are more possibilities for not getting results. In this case, increase the search depth.
If you increase the number of inspections and you don't get more results, increase the search depth.
First try a search depth of 6 or 7. If you want more results increase it to 8 or even 9 (a value of 9 could last an hour of processing time in a modern processor). Higher values are not allowed.
To avoid your computer being freeze while processing, limit the number of cores (but the search time will be longer).

I hope you enjoy this app as much as I enjoyed writen it!!!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Hello. I just released the beta version of my solver application "SpeedSolving Master" in my Github account.
> 
> For Windows systems, I prepared a portable version, with all needed libraries in a single zip file. Just download, unzip and execute the _SSMaster.exe_ file. You'll not need to install it and nothing outside the _SpeedSolving Master_ folder will be writen.
> 
> ...


This is an amazing piece of software! Thank you!


----------



## j727s (Jan 17, 2022)

very epic looking!


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 1, 2022)

I've been working hard in my solver and I have a new release (beta 2) almost ready. I will publish it in a few days. It looks like this:


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Great work!


----------

